# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  نمایش بیشترین مقدار عددی در یک فیلد MYSQL

## siyamak80

سلام
من توی MYSQL یک جدول دارم تحت عنوان جدول بازدید ها ،
حالا این جدول من سه ستون داره
  ID *  VISITS * POST_ID
که تعداد بازدید هر پست رو توی ستون VISITS ذخیره می کنه 
مشکلی که من دارم اینه که می خوام بیشترین تعداد بازدید رو نشون بدم
مثل اون قسمتی که توی وردپرس به نام پست های پربازدید هست
اگه دستور SQL  دارید بگید
ممنونم

----------


## roxment

"SELECT * FROM ThisTbl ORDER BY VISITS DESC LIMIT 10"
ThisTbl = TableName
10 NUmber Records

----------

